# Just Received Three From Bill Hays



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

I just received the two slingshots I bought from Bill Hays (Seal Sniper G10 Ballistic, G10 Ballistic Tube Master Sniper and one additional slingshot that was a gift from Bill (Not sure, think it is a smaller Tube Master Sniper)! I am heading out to shoot right now. Everything that has already been said about Bill's generosity and that he and his wife are great with communicating with the customer are true. So well worth the wait. Here are some pictures.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Awwww now you are in for some great shootin my friend...Bill is a awesome vendor/Master maker of slingshots..

there are many other Vendors as well who make slingshots...A lot if it come's down too a personal choice of buying

a shooter...There are so many great shooters....Have fun ..May your ammo fly straight....AKAOldmiser


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Just finished trying them out. So far, the Seal Sniper is the most comfortable and accurate. I have been shooting the Scout for quite awhile, one with tubes and one with bands, and getting pretty accurate with them both. Now, another learning curve. I think I am becoming a fan of bands. I don't think the smaller one is set up for tubes and TTF shooting, since the tube can come off the fork. Will have to investigate that further. Probably just put bands on that one. One big difference between these G10's and the Scouts, is the weight, which takes some getting used to. It is all great fun and a blast to set goals and hit them!


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

That third one looks like a ergo tube shooter enjoy them maybe you'll carry more than one slingshot like I do


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for the review, and I'm happy you're having a good time with them all.


----------



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

Very nice Pilgrim. I've got a Seal Sniper on the way from Bill can't wait. Also have a Tube Master Sniper which is also great slingshot. I just love the way it feels in the hands, low profile too being only half inch think. Tough as hell though.

Ben


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Can't go wrong with that seal sniper


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Is the seal sniper left and right handed?


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

SlingshotBill said:


> Is the seal sniper left and right handed?


 it's ambidextrous


----------



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

SlingshotBill said:


> Is the seal sniper left and right handed?


Yeah it is. Just leave a message when you pay through paypal, or send an email which hand you shoot with. Bill will then band it accordingly.


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Thanks I came close to ordering the scout instead


----------

